# Tb500 didnt work on my inflammation



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Bit gutted. Bought some tb500 as ive got inflammation on ribs 1,4 and 5.

After researching tb500 i added some into my regular grhp2 and cjc no dac. Unfortunately it hasnt taken any of the pain or 'pinching' away.

I used 2mg on a sat and 2mg on the monday then left it a week and did another 2mg sat and 2mg monday

Been prescribed motifene 75mg NSAID's so hopefully something will shift it

I


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

are your ribs busted? u used 4mg then none for a week and did that dose again and got no relief, why did you use this method


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi mate thanks for replying @Pscarb

had a chest / shoulder injury for 10 months. Thought pec minor originally, had arthioscopy on shoulder all fine. Bone scan revealed ribs 1,4 and 5 are all inflammed.

Tried predisinal steriod for 4 weeks in the summer and actually stopped hurting for first time. Then suddently came back overnight.

Now trying diclifenic - 1 week in and no better

tb500 i had heard is perfect for reducing inflammation so i got 2 bottles and read to stack them close together.

Then i waited a week or so to see if felt better and didnt so did the same again another 4mg over s couple days.

Getting desperate to rid this injury its holding me back so much


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

use BPC 157...they say it's a miracle peptide


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there ar eno miracle peptides, plus BPC157 will only help with tendon/ligament issues.....

@Baggy i find the best method i have used is the following

Day 1 - 2mg
Day 2 - 4mg
Day 3 - 6mg
then 2mg per week for 2-3 weeks at least....

no peptide will just work they need to be used consistently as part of a whole recovery plan.....


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok cool thanks @Pscarb - so i used too little?

i've done 8mg so far and it hasnt touched the sides. Would u recommend me loading it as u suggested, even if the first 8mg didnt work?

its getting expensive but im bloody desperate to get rid of it, always catching and flaring up even on deep breaths when sitting down!


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Ostarine helped mi with bone/marrow inflammation - pubic bone overuse edema/inflammation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baggy said:


> Ok cool thanks @Pscarb - so i used too little?
> 
> i've done 8mg so far and it hasnt touched the sides. Would u recommend me loading it as u suggested, even if the first 8mg didnt work?
> 
> its getting expensive but im bloody desperate to get rid of it, always catching and flaring up even on deep breaths when sitting down!


that is the protocol i have used and it has worked the problem is that you are guessing that all the pain is the cause of inflammation and it might not be and if it is not then it will not do anything (assuming you are using a decent source)


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks @Pscarb hope the inflammation is root of the prob. Its been diagnosed as inflammation after bone scan and same area as the pain.

I noticed doing shrugs it really burned in this same area today and last week too :-(


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

@Pscarb did u go belly fat or IM with the tb500?

my pain is chest/pec minor area so i did it into delt.

Im wondering maybe i should take a week off all upper body weights. Im trying to train thro it right now and its getting no better even with this diclofenic 150mg a day.

Last time on predisalone i trained eveyday while taking it and feeling the injury and those steroids totally got rid of the pain within 2 weeks. Maybe theyre just better and stroger than the diclofenic?!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Aso @Pscarb as well as the couple of questions above / when u mention decent source, where do u get your tb500 from please


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baggy said:


> Thanks @Pscarb hope the inflammation is root of the prob. Its been diagnosed as inflammation after bone scan and same area as the pain.
> 
> I noticed doing shrugs it really burned in this same area today and last week too :-(


stop doing shrugs 



Baggy said:


> @Pscarb did u go belly fat or IM with the tb500?
> 
> my pain is chest/pec minor area so i did it into delt.
> 
> ...


i found no difference when i jabbed SubQ or IM



Baggy said:


> Aso @Pscarb as well as the couple of questions above / when u mention decent source, where do u get your tb500 from please


i get mine from Pure Peptides and always done the job...


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank u mate appreciate the reply


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

@Pscarb there is a few pure peptide sites. Some .com some .net

is this the site u use: https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=Tb500&category_id=43

also thats stating £27 for 2mg or £50 for 5mg.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes thats the one buddy


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool thanks - so that's like double normal costs for tb500 - does that mean its really good stuff, or the £15 bottles are a bit crap?!

having searched again they do 2 versions of TB500, big difference in price, but same description:

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=Tb500

I've looked for Toms peps but cant find it online, apparently only via membership at datbetrue


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all i can tell you is that when i compared several UK peptide companies these came out on top and i still use these guys, i use the Blue top vials which is their European stock.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

cool thanks - yeah the blue tops are double the price of all the others - I guess u get what u pay for eh?!


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

True. I have a shoulder injury... physio said long head of bicep.. its clicking, crunching and grinding and when I do interal or external rotations... im not going gym at all.. 6IU HGH Daily.... is there any peptide that can help??, my knowledge on them is very little.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> there ar eno miracle peptides, plus BPC157 will only help with tendon/ligament issues.....
> 
> @Baggy i find the best method i have used is the following
> 
> ...


Hi, ‌@Pscarb - I have just ordered enough tb500 from purepeptides uk to cover the above dosage for initial blast plus 3 weeks after.

can I just check, should I do the pins into belly fat and into chest or just one area? I know u said before doesn't seem to make much difference but im tempted to try whatever I can.

should I do side delt or into pec minor area as that's closer to injury point?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with TB500 it does not matter where you inject it.....


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> with TB500 it does not matter where you inject it.....


Ok mate thank u - last question on this.... with a 5mg vial is 1ml of bac water ok to reconstitute or do I need to add more water to a 5mg vial?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1ml is fine


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> 1ml is fine


thanks very much mate really appreciate it


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> there ar eno miracle peptides, plus BPC157 will only help with tendon/ligament issues.....
> 
> @Baggy i find the best method i have used is the following
> 
> ...


 @Pscarb can i just ask; when u say u do 2mg day 1 is that the whole 2mg in one shot at one time and the same again the next day the whole 4mg in one shot in one site? Or do u split it half morning half evening so your not doing a whole ML vial of water in one jab?

also, purepeptides were i bought from sent Beta4 vials which im assuming is exactly the same as TB500?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baggy said:


> @Pscarb can i just ask; when u say u do 2mg day 1 is that the whole 2mg in one shot at one time and the same again the next day the whole 4mg in one shot in one site? Or do u split it half morning half evening so your not doing a whole ML vial of water in one jab?
> 
> also, purepeptides were i bought from sent Beta4 vials which im assuming is exactly the same as TB500?


not being funny mate but have you started using this yet?

as i =said in the post above this is the method i found to give me the best results, yes u jab the whole dose in one shot


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> not being funny mate but have you started using this yet?
> 
> as i =said in the post above this is the method i found to give me the best results, yes u jab the whole dose in one shot


Morning mate, yes started last night - 2mg. into belly fat. Beta4 is what I received.

Will do 4mg tonight into chest and then 6mg Friday into delt.

Then 2-3 weeks at 2mg a week.

Also on 350mcg a day of 157 too... thanks bud for confirming


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

keep us updated baggy


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Will do mate, not much more I can chuck at it right now lol, also on 20mg Prednisone a day!!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

So 2mg done into belly Weds night.

4mg into pec last night

6mg going into pec tonight.

Cant say I've felt any difference so far, resting it as much as poss - no gym so far for 2 weeks now.

Will keep this updated and hope it works!

Also 350mcg per day of BPC157 so far 5 days in - doing this for 2 weeks.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

6 mg into pec minor tonight. Still no difference in pain as yet.

Will do another 2mg next friday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a chance that the issue is not inflamed and this peptide will do nothing for the issue, this is why I say that you can just use these peptides and expect miracles.

this peptide at these doses should give some results pretty much within a day, this is why it is so effective if you have felt nothing then your issue is not inflammation


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> There is a chance that the issue is not inflamed and this peptide will do nothing for the issue, this is why I say that you can just use these peptides and expect miracles.
> 
> this peptide at these doses should give some results pretty much within a day, this is why it is so effective if you have felt nothing then your issue is not inflammation


starting to think the same @Pscarb - its the morning after my 3-day doseage u recommended 2, 4 and 6mg. I literally feel zero difference. Thats plus also taking 350mcg a day of bpc157 and 20mg a day of Predisone.

The prob is it feels like something is always catching around the shoulder/collar bone area - my bone scans shows costo inflammation which is what can cause the pain on breathing - but im 2 weeks into no gym and all the anti inflammatories i mentioned above and sod all is helping. I know the inflammation has been there for 18months so is a cronic injury but surely all this th500 would help a hit??

Im totally lost mate as to what to do if im honest


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Have you got a second opinion dude??


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> Have you got a second opinion dude??


hi mate, afraid not. Seen 3 specialists - shoulder, chest and rheumitoid and all have said scans are all clear. Only this inflammation showed up on bone scan.

Last month 20mg predisone cleared it totally while i still trained thro it. Now its back and worse than ever.

Pulling my f**king hair out to be honest bud


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Baggy said:


> hi mate, afraid not. Seen 3 specialists - shoulder, chest and rheumitoid and all have said scans are all clear. Only this inflammation showed up on bone scan.
> 
> Last month 20mg predisone cleared it totally while i still trained thro it. Now its back and worse than ever.
> 
> Pulling my f**king hair out to be honest bud


then you are wasting your bpc 157, he only works on tendon/ligament tissue...try with HGH.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

2mg going in tonight. Still no improvement id say

plus i now have aching around back of shoulder blade and sometimes base of neck. And yesterday started getting numb/tingling in hands on that side. Maybe a trapped nerve? No bloody idea


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

2.5mg tb500 last night and the last 250mcg of BCP157 this morning, still no improvement. bummer.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sadly it sounds like something more serious


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> Sadly it sounds like something more serious


Sure does. luckily the bone scan revealed no "nasties" thank god.

But... where to go next in finding the problem I have no clue, poxy injury is a nightmare. 3 weeks off the gym and pumped full of anti inflams plus 157 and tb500 and not 1% better.

I still think its a trapped nerve or something but nothing showed on the mri;s


----------

